# Flying Saucer Project



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

I am working with a friend in building a Flying Saucer for her Halloween Haunt as well as a show called "Glow". The saucer will be 8 ft in diameter with space ship lighting and aliens. Other special effects are to be employed along with a custom controller for managing all the tasks as well as soundtracks.

I would like to invite you to follow along with the design and fab phases of this project and have started a thread on the DIYChristmas.org forum here...
http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=51415&viewfull=1#post51415

The thread includes "How To" videos as well as text write-ups on all aspects of the project.

Please Note: I attempted to post the entire series here, but limitations with character count per post and photo album sizes precluded me from successfully doing so. The other forum I mentioned accomodates larger posts and photo counts (Yes... I know that Photo bucket (or equiv) can be used, but I don't subscribe to those services)

So if you feel so inclined, take a look. I will try and post updates here too, in this thread, as progress is made.

I look forward to hearing your feedback.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

very thorough pre-planning & execution...should turn out great.
can't wait to see the final build.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

What a great project Brian!
You are so detail orientated, it's ridiculous :jol:
As we both know, the devil is in the details :devil:
Great video BTW. Love the music.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Bob & Billy,

Thanks for the kind words and support. 

I know it seems like a long write up, but I think some folks want to see the journey to pick up ideas or say..."hey, I can do that!". And I benefit when someone says, "have you thought of this?". Everybody wins.

I am just sorry I couldn't get everything to fit (many many photos to come) on our forum here. But I will keep posting status both places.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Update to Flying Saucer Project 7/18/15:*

You can review status here and jump to latest links, should you desire to follow along on this build.

*History to Date (Links to Posts)

*Flying Saucer Maquette Fabrication - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51416
Green Hand Animatronics - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51417
Tentacle Animatronics - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51455
Green Hand Sculpted - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51465

*Status to Date*

- Initial Brainstorming complete
- Conceptual drawings started
- Main Controller selected: Propeller on Propeller Activity Board
- Sub Controller selected: SX processer on SX Tech Board
- Soundtrack candidates Identified
- Maquette fabricated and painted
- Early GECE lighting chase sequences are programmed in SX and operational
- Green Hand animatronics mock up completed and demo'ed
- Tentacle animatronics modeled and demo'ed
- Green hand sculpted with Patch n Paint and tests conducted with servo mechanism


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Update to Flying Saucer Project 7/20/15

*History to Date (Links to Posts)

*Flying Saucer Maquette Fabrication - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51416
Green Hand Animatronics - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51417
Tentacle Animatronics - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51455
Green Hand Sculpted - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51465
Flying Saucer Blue Light Test - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51521
Green Arm Painted - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51532
Cyclops Eye Effect - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/show...ll=1#post51533
Green Cyclops Eye - http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthre...ll=1#post51552

*Status to Date*

- Initial Brainstorming complete
- Conceptual drawings started
- Main Controller selected: Propeller on Propeller Activity Board
- Sub Controller selected: SX processer on SX Tech Board
- Soundtrack candidates Identified
- Maquette fabricated and painted
- Early GECE lighting chase sequences are programmed in SX and operational
- Green Hand animatronics mock up completed and demo'ed
- Tentacle animatronics modeled and demo'ed
- Green hand sculpted with Patch n Paint and tests conducted with servo mechanism
- Green Hand painted and tested in surrogate saucer jig
- Performed Blue Light testing of saucer's undercarriage
- Fab of Cyclops Eye completed and painted green


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Really nice work on everything Brian!
I especially like the video of the animated hand/arm you made!
A little War of the Words thing going on


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

bobzilla said:


> Really nice work on everything Brian!
> I especially like the video of the animated hand/arm you made!
> A little War of the Words thing going on


You got it Bob.... and I just made the eyeball light up...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So cool! 



Lightman said:


> You got it Bob.... and I just made the eyeball light up...


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

What a great project! I'll surely be following along!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Flying Saucer Fit Check...7/21/15*

I cored out the center of the flying saucer maquette and installed the green hand servo mechanism and cyclops eye. Still a work in progress.

Here is link to details..

http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?4549-Flying-Saucer-Project&p=51647&viewfull=1#post51647


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

That's just great Brian!
Really is!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Full Scale Hand & Arm Prototype*

I fabricated a full scale version of the hand and arm to assess motion and determine size of motor to drive mechanism. It was fabricated out of foam board as a test.

Here is the complete write-up...

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=51778&viewfull=1#post51778


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Tentacle Update 7/30/15*

I have been doing a lot of work on the tentacle and have successfully fabricated a 2 axis version that runs off standard servos.

Here is the lineage of posts that describe its development along with tutorial videos. 
(EDIT--- Links Corrected)

Tentacle - Work in Progress - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=51971&viewfull=1#post51971

Tentacle Test with 1.1mm Cable - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52001&viewfull=1#post52001

Tentacle Dual Servo Driver - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52033&viewfull=1#post52033

Successful 2 Axis Servo Driven Tentacle - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52081&viewfull=1#post52081

Tentacle Performance with Preliminary Skin - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52122&viewfull=1#post52122

Tentacle Painted Green - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52155&viewfull=1#post52155

Here is fun video I made using the tentacle that attacks a teacher. The motions were recorded and played back using my Servo Recorder Playback system. Take a look...

The Mad Tentacle (Fun Movie) - http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52178&viewfull=1#post52178


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way cool Brian!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh great, now I have another idea to work into my pirate display. 

Great work, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

That is amazing! It immediately brings to mind all sorts of ideas on different ways of implementing such a thing. Too many ideas, too little time!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. It has been fun working on this one, I'l have to say. Been watching a lot of old circa 1950's flying saucer movies for inspiration.

I was driving down the road the other day and slammed on brakes to take this photo.... they are coming!...










If you have been following the other posts, you will recognize the Flying Saucer Maquette, green eye and green hand too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, great photo


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is such a complete and detailed build. I am fascinated with the tentacle, the movement is marvelous and you could easily turn it into a 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea sea monster, couldn't you? Your concepts are brilliant, you definitely think outside the box! I love the arm as well, his musculature looks very like how an alien arm would look. I wonder if you could have made the fingers longer and more rubbery and sucker like? (Never mind, I'm probably thinking of an alien from a different planet.):googly: This is an awesome build, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: P.S. The video of the tentacle going all rogue made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*New Tentacle Using Speedometer Core*

This weekend I re-designed the tentacle using speedometer core cable as the spine and the results are terrific! The responsiveness and curl are improved over the vinyl tubing system.










Here is the link to the complete description on how it was done... Take a look.

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52518&viewfull=1#post52518

Here is a video of new tentacle performance...


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent tentacles! Love the one attacking the teacher. You have some mad skills sir, this is going to be a great prop!

P. S. IMU - yes you do need moving tentacles for your pirates!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:This is such a complete and detailed build. I am fascinated with the tentacle, the movement is marvelous and you could easily turn it into a 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea sea monster, couldn't you? Your concepts are brilliant, you definitely think outside the box! I love the arm as well, his musculature looks very like how an alien arm would look. I wonder if you could have made the fingers longer and more rubbery and sucker like? (Never mind, I'm probably thinking of an alien from a different planet.):googly: This is an awesome build, thank you so much for sharing.


Hey Jana...Thanks for the kind words. It has been fun.

Regarding the long fingers with suction cups...yes, I too was thinking it would add the the effect. Will see if leads will go that route. Thanks for noticing the muscles...I took some time getting it to look that way.

I just watched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and was studying their tentacles. Great Minds think alike.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

deadSusan said:


> Excellent tentacles! Love the one attacking the teacher. You have some mad skills sir, this is going to be a great prop!
> 
> P. S. IMU - yes you do need moving tentacles for your pirates!


Thanks...good to see we are all a little crazy when it comes to props...LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lightman said:


> I just watched 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and was studying their tentacles. Great Minds think alike.


:jol:This is me.......blushing. And I think I do have some great ideas, but actually creating what my mind comes up with is a hurdle I think most people can't even begin to tackle.  I think maybe the concept of "can't" never even enters your mind, I am consistently amazed.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:This is me.......blushing. And I think I do have some great ideas, but actually creating what my mind comes up with is a hurdle I think most people can't even begin to tackle.  I think maybe the concept of "can't" never even enters your mind, I am consistently amazed.


Now I am blushing!

I am a believer that anything you dream can be done. I think Walt Disney said something like that.

I also believe in always giving it a try....the only thing that might happen is you fail...and then learn that's not how to do it. Still doesn't mean their isn't success lurking round the corner. If I am not mistaken, Edison believed in this concept.

Besides, I have seen your tombstones and am blown away by your attention to detail. Truly talented...


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Petal Mouth - Proof of Concept*

In my research on tentacles I ran across one design that employed a multi faceted mouth that would curl open and closed. I decided to give it a go and create my own rendition of it. I call it the "Petal Mouth". This proof of concept is cobbled together with materials I had in the shop and I am pleased to say, it worked first time! Pulling a single line opens and closes the mouth with a curling action.










Here is the post that describes how I did it... Take a look...

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52579&viewfull=1#post52579


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Petal Mouth Using 3 Petals*

I successfully designed and fabbed a 3 petal version of the mouth effect using thermo-plastic material, popsicle sticks, and spider wire. The Maquette scaled version of the petal mouth works smoothly and creates very dramatic effects. The new thermo-plastic material has virtually no memory and returns home accurately.










Here is the link to all the details Including a performance video...Take a look....
http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52641&viewfull=1#post52641


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Petal Mouth - Servo Driven*

I fabricated up a quick servo system to drive the 3 petal mouth. Here are the details and a video of its performance. Works smooth!

http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?4549-Flying-Saucer-Project&p=52657&viewfull=1#post52657


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

the petal mouth is great, nice work lightman 

reminds me of Audrey II from Little Shop of Horrors for some reason


----------



## Undone (Jul 21, 2015)

BillyVanpire said:


> the petal mouth is great, nice work lightman
> 
> reminds me of Audrey II from Little Shop of Horrors for some reason
> 
> Little Shop Of Horrors - Feed Me (Git It) - YouTube


 I was thinking that exact same thing.  I wonder what how it would work hooked up to a talking skull type controller.

Your making great progress lightman!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Petal Mouth With Skin*

Over the last 2 days I have been at work trying to skin the petal mouth and it has been challenging to say the least. I have successfully selected a type of panty hose and seaming method that has produced pretty good results.

Here is the link to the thread describing the process....

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52771&viewfull=1#post52771


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Holy Moly, Brian!
Amazing stuff!!!
I'll have to pick your brain come October over at Steve's.

Seriously, top notch work my friend!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Keeps getting better and better!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Bob and IMU.

October is gonna be fun...


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> the petal mouth is great, nice work lightman
> 
> reminds me of Audrey II from Little Shop of Horrors for some reason
> 
> Little Shop Of Horrors - Feed Me (Git It) - YouTube


Hah! I had to go back and watch Little Shop of Horrors (portion thereof) and its amazing how they puppeteered Audrey II. Frank Oz and associates really did a great job.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Undone said:


> Your making great progress lightman!


Thanks...it truly is a lot of fun...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is truly incredible! You put together such thorough and detailed videos, I love watching them. The petal mouth looks so seamless in the movement and seems more organic than the bits and pieces that it is made of.  Fantastic execution of a fantastic idea! (I know this is totally off topic, but I would love to see what you could do with an Axworthy ghost mechanism some day.)


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Wow this is awesome! We are doing an Alien themed thing too, but not this advanced. this is amazing! Props to you!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ...(I know this is totally off topic, but I would love to see what you could do with an Axworthy ghost mechanism some day.)


Got something in mind?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

AnnabelleLecter said:


> Wow this is awesome! We are doing an Alien themed thing too, but not this advanced. this is amazing! Props to you!


Thank you very much.

But, don't give up so soon...you can do these effects. Just take the concepts, and apply to your show...scale it down or simplify the mechanisms. You can also manually puppeteer some of the effects.

For example, some of the tentacle structure can be made from foam board, just don't load it down to heavily.

Just a thought...give it a try!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lightman said:


> Got something in mind?


:jol:Sent you a PM.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

W:biggrinkin:W Expert level stuff there, Lightman! Amazing detail & execution!


----------



## AnnabelleLecter (Aug 6, 2015)

Lightman said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> But, don't give up so soon...you can do these effects. Just take the concepts, and apply to your show...scale it down or simplify the mechanisms. You can also manually puppeteer some of the effects.
> 
> ...


Oh thank you! I will try this!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Flying Saucer Change in Direction

*The team met yesterday to discuss progress on all fronts and determine our future course. Great progress is being made on the full up fab of the flying saucer. Lighting and animatronics were reviewed along with site location for the prop. New information has come to light that will modify the direction of this project a little. We are still on track for a late September reveal at the "Glow" Show.

Here is a link to the summary of the design changes and path forward....

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=52970&viewfull=1#post52970


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Yow, mind blown...I'll stick to my mâché, but wow is this an amazing and complex build. Can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Eye Up/Down Animatronics - Option 1 Oscillatory*

I am studying various options for raising and lowering large eye through hatch hole in a linear fashion. This includes classic oscillatory, pulley/cable driven, belt/slide driven, gear/pinion driven, and pneumatics. Each options has its pros and cons.

Here is link to Oscillatory discussion and demo video...

http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?4549-Flying-Saucer-Project&p=52994&viewfull=1#post52994


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

awesome project lightman, the change in approach makes sense.

how about using a small scissor lift controlled by air piston?
you could randomize or even sync the movement with the lighting using a fourbanger type controller.

con is having a full air tank on scene for the duration.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

So very impressive!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> awesome project lightman, the change in approach makes sense.
> 
> how about using a small scissor lift controlled by air piston?
> you could randomize or even sync the movement with the lighting using a fourbanger type controller.
> ...


Billy,

That's a great idea to use scissors mechanism with a pneumatic cylinder, but the team leads don't want to use a compressor or have air tanks out in the field... so it pretty much rules out pneumatics.

Regarding the controller, this project will be using a Propeller activity board with customized software that will run the entire show. It's a carry over from last year's show and is being re-purposed for this prop. It has the capability to run sequenced routines or random sequences.

It runs DMX lighting, servos, as well as commands the SX controller that runs the smart pixels (GECE bulbs). It has input ports available for discrete or serial triggers and several discrete & serial output ports. It has a built in wav player for all sound effects and background music.

That said, I've been impressed with that four banger that's been running around the site. Great stuff being developed...great stuff.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks again for all the supportive comments and feedback. This project is a Marathon of sorts, and your feedback keeps the energy flowing.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Since this is now seen from a distance only ..
could you just use a video projection of your eye prop in action?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> Since this is now seen from a distance only ..
> could you just use a video projection of your eye prop in action?


 Hmmm... good one Billy! I will have to give it some thought. Very interesting indeed....


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Lightman said:


> Hmmm... good one Billy! I will have to give it some thought. Very interesting indeed....


I think the pros are:
no mechanism to break down on site.
action sequences/performances are captured in a digital video format.
scaling the projection lets you change the size of your actor easily.
video effect processing could enhance the performance, colors,etc.

a step further would be to video map/project onto the entire saucer and surrounding scene. video images only show where you want them: eye in the dome, propulsion glow from below, aliens walking to/from the ship.

i'm trying to think of cons..help me out here 

-image resolution is key, has to look real.
-projector goes down and the show is over.

interesting project i must say.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Eye Up/Down Animatronics - Option 2 Pulley/Winch

*I developed a new linear actuator that creates up down motion using a continuous servo and pulley/winch system. Although its just a prototype for the scaled down Maquette, it performs really well with plenty of resultant force and throw.

Here is link to "how its done" as well as a demo video....

http://www.diychristmas.org/vb1/sho...g-Saucer-Project&p=53099&viewfull=1#post53099


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This brings to mind all those wonderful old 50s sci-fi movies I grew up with


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Flying Saucer System Block Diagram

*I have generated a system block diagram that includes all animatronic, lighting and audio elements along with associated controllers to operate this prop. This comprehensive diagram will outline all power needs as well as all electro-mechanical components. I have depicted the new flying saucer body in the diagram.










Controllers
The heart of the system block diagram is the main controller (Propeller Activity Board) that supplies all the main timing and commands to execute the show. The SX sub controller is also shown that manages all the smart pixel lighting (GECE bulbs). Synchronization between the two will be a Master/Slave arrangement with a custom logical 5V signal communication scheme. Both controllers run off 7.5VDC power supplies.

The main controller interfaces to a PC using the Simple IDE interface. This interface allows for editing of code as well as downloading code to Propeller. It also acts as an independent terminal for feedback from the propeller. It is used only during programming and testing. The Propeller system will eventually be "turn key", so that upon power up, the system automatically will run the show.

GECE Lighting
The smart pixel (GECE) bulbs are installed around the rim of the saucer and controlled by the SX sub controller. The pixels will perform chases, fades, flickers and flashes in sync with the sound track. These elements will be coordinated with the incandescent DMX lighting.

DMX Lighting
The controller supplies the DMX signal that is passed to the 4 channel dimmer pack. This dimmer pack is used for any non-intelligent incandescent (or LED) light fixtures that need flashing or dimming control such as the porthole lights, engine cone, and general flood lighting of saucer. This is coordinated with the GECE bulbs. The DMX signal is generated inside the Propeller and shuttled through an LTC485 chip to create the main DMX differentially driven output bus.

Audio Playback
The controller also stores and plays back the wav files for audio needs. Music and spacecraft sound effects will be played at the appropriate times in the show. This is accomplished through a Propeller C library function that sends audio stream to built in DAC converter that generates headphone level output. This output is feed to an external powered amplifier and speaker system.

Servo Drive
The Activity Board also supports 6 servo output ports that are managed through a special C Library set of Servo commands. Once set up, these commands are continuously sent, independent of what the controller is doing. An external servo power supply is used to drive all servo motors.

External Trigger
An optional input port is available for external triggering, should the need arise.

Enclosures
The main controller will be housed in a project box separate from the SX sub controller, that also will be housed in its own box. European terminal strips will be used to interconnect the two units. A DMX 3 pin XLR style connector will be installed on the main controller box along with power and audio ports.

The DMX 4 channel dimmer is already field ready.

Regards,
Lightman


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Remaining Linear Actuator Options & Decision

*For completeness I have quickly looked at the remaining linear actuator mechanisms and describe them below. As a heads up, the team is leaning towards Option 2 - Pulley/Winch due to its simplicity and low cost.

As you may recall, I am studying various ways for raising and lowering large eye through hatch hole in a linear fashion. This includes options 1) classic oscillatory, 2)pulley/winch cable driven, 3) belt/slide driven, 4) Gear/Pinion driven, 5) Pneumatics, and 6) Linear Servo motors. There are still other methods to generating a linear movement, but these 6 were the most viable for this project.

The first 2 options have been covered in prior posts. The remaining 4 are summarized below...

Option 3 - Belt/Slide Drive
The belt/slide method employs a pulley drive wheel and belt that runs the length of a slide with idler wheel at end. A carrigage is snapped onto the slide and then attached to the belt. As the motor turns the pulley, it moves the cable which in turn moves the carriage.

The pulley diameter is selected based on resultant force needs and throw. This system can generate large forces, like the winch system and provides a rigid slide system to absorb lateral forces.

Servo City sells a kit with the HS-785 winch motor and actobotics rigging. It sells for $169 and has a throw of over 19".
https://www.servocity.com/html/hs-78...l#.VczLuaOFOUk

Option 4 - Gear/Pinion Drive
The gear and pinion system employs a geared drive sprocket on motor than mates with a linear toothed shaft (straight gear, if you will). As the motor turns, it drives the linear shaft back and forth with close short bearing points on either side of motor box.

Servo City has a kit for $89 that uses the HS-785 winch motor and actobotic rigging. It has a throw of 14" and generates good linear forces, similar to winch and Belt/Slide.
https://www.servocity.com/html/785_g...l#.VczMh6OFOUk

Option 5 - Pneumatics
The pneumatic system employs linear cylinders with pistons that generate forces using compressed air. At around 30 psi, a 1" diameter piston will generate about 38 lbs of force. The cylinders can accommodate a 16: throw easily. You can buy cylinders or make them yourself out of PVC pipe, wooden dowel, leather seal and PVC end caps.

This method requires a compressor and/or air tanks to supply the pressurize air to the prop. It also requires low voltage solenoid valves, regulator, and tubing to control the air flow. That is an added expense that our team lead do not want to incur. Therefore, this method is off the table for the Flying Saucer project.

Option 6 - Linear Servo Motors
Linear Servo motors are available with 25lbs of thrust or more with up to ~12" of throw. They are self contained assemblies with motor, gears and thrust shaft. The thrust shaft extends and retracts out of the main assembly. Servo City sells them for around $129. 
https://www.servocity.com/html/25_lb...l#.VczMsqOFOUk

Conclusions:
All of these options are viable candidates for this project. They all have adequate throw and force. The up/down speed is not critical, so any of these approaches could suffice. If a quicker motion is required, the pneumatics would be best for the "Pop Up" experience.

It appears our team will most likely go with Option 2 - Pulley/Winch for its simplicity, low cost, adequate throw, and tremendous force. The team lead owns a professional Teflon carriage and steel slide, so adding the winch motor and cable is the only expense.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*GECE Smart Pixel Early Tests

*I fabricated up an 8 ft diameter circle of GECE smart pixels and successfully performed early lighting tests using SX sub controller. The hacked 50 count string was driven by SX processor and demonstrated preliminary sequences. These lights will trim the Flying Saucer edge.










The GECE smart pixels I am using are a 50 count series that Costco sold a couple of years ago. I think I got them for $60 a box. They come with a controller(runs Christmas displays) and power supply along with the bulbs (diffusers included). I cut into the original controller output lines (5VDC, GND, and DATA) and connect them to the SX Tech board, my own controller. Then tied the grounds together with Data going to SX output port and the 5VDC stays connected to the bulbs. They require a bit of current to operate.










Reducing String Length
In order to get the 50 count string to fit around an 8ft diameter circle, the 10" distance between bulbs needed to be reduced to 6". To accomplish this, I created a small assembly line using cardboard tubes hot glued to a cardboard base. The bulbs slipped into the tubes allowing me to tie wrap the excess wire, creating uniform bulb to bulb distances.










With two bulbs inserted into the jig, the excess loop is folded back on itself...

I then tie wrapped the excess loops to create 6" distance... bulb to bulb. These wires will all be hidden in the final fabbed prop.










SX Processer Drives Tests
The SX processor is the heart of the GECE sub controller and drives the hacked data line from the stock GECE string. In the final system, the Propeller controller will send signals to the SX processor, but for these tests, the code was written to run stand alone.

To connect the GECE string to the SX processor, the grounds are tied together, and the original GECE power supply still provides 5VDC to the bulbs. A 7.5VDC wall wart supply feeds the SX Tech board to create its own 5VDC regulated supply.

Here is a photo of the SX Sub Controller (Tech Board)...










The SX is programmed in SXB using the special GECE protocol with timing pulses that defines "1"s and "0"s. This preliminary code was used to just demo the lights in their circular configuration. These sequences will not necessarily be used in the final show, but gives us something to work from.

I created a demo video to show how these lights will perform in the 8ft diameter configuration. Testing the sequences in a form factored shape aids in understanding the patterns and improves the programming of chases, fades and flickers. Take a look here....


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*GECE Lights at Night*

I ran the same light sequences in the dark. Results are very vivid.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, Brian!
Getting caught up on your thread.
Everything is so well planned out, and detail oriented!
Blows my mind :googly::jol:


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

bobzilla said:


> Wow, Brian!
> Getting caught up on your thread.
> Everything is so well planned out, and detail oriented!
> Blows my mind :googly::jol:


Thanks Bob. Glad to hear you are enjoying the journey.

I discovered a way to copy paste my original posts here using other site server for photos. Makes it easier for our haunt folks to read posts quickly.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*GECE Lighting Effects - Round 2*

With it being so hot here in Tucson, I have been staying indoors programming more lighting effects for the flying saucer.

Here is quick video of round# 2 ...a work in progress . This adds to list of choices for final prop...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Brian, WOW! Just WOW! You knock my socks off! (figuratively speaking of course, it's summer and my feet are bare)


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

What they said! Phenomenal! I can hardly wait to see this finished!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Jana and DeadSusan,

Thanks for the kind words. Hope you find your socks Jana!...LOL. 

Been programming all day, on and off. Starting to put together effects into larger sequences and thinking of sound effects to accompany the show. Always something...LOL.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

This is going to be epic ... unfreakin real!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*GECE Lighting Effects - Round 3 Candidates with Sound Effects

*I continued with programming the next set of candidate lighting effects for flying saucer trim lights and also cut a very preliminary 3 minute soundtrack with an alien theme. Remember, these lights are only a part of the total prop lighting effects. There will be more on the body of the saucer as well as general flood lighting and Eye lighting.

I have been perusing the internet for circa 50's alien sound tracks and sound effects for some time and thought it was time to lay down a custom 3 minute segment. I crafted it on my smart phone using Audio Evolution, a multi track DAW.... all on a cell phone. Its not complete and needs some tweaking and additional sounds, but this will give a framework to work with as we make final selection of lighting effects.

Heres a screen capture of the 3 minute audio session....










Here is a video demo of the round 3 lighting effects with a portion of the soundtrack playing in background for inspiration...(not in sync)....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Brian, I cannot believe how realistic it looks! Wow! I'm partial to the sounds at the beginning of the video. That reminds me of old SciFi movies and I like the lighting as well. You really have created something fantastic and I anxiously await future updates. This is just wonderful creativity and it is thrilling to watch the project unfold.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

^ realistic UFO? Everything makes sense now... 

Nice flash patterns


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Had to go plug some speakers in ... that is just too crazy. Like an old time sci-fi movie ... only better!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ realistic UFO? Everything makes sense now...


:undecidekin:^Dork!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Lord Homicide said:


> ^ realistic UFO? Everything makes sense now...
> 
> Nice flash patterns


Hah! Yes, with these long winded projects it is easy to get lost (or did I mis-read your comment?...if so, sorry about that)

As a refresh to all, I keep a complete log of all critical posts in Post#1 that can be found here....
http://diychristmas.org/vb1/showthread.php?4549-Flying-Saucer-Project&p=51415&viewfull=1#post51415

This post explains the purpose and design methodology of the entire flying saucer project. You will find the index towards the end of the post. I call it the "one stop shop" for all the progress to date.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

love this project and it's many challenges, shame some things got scrapped last minute.

the tentacle idea was cool, as it happens i stumbled upon this video..


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BillyVanpire said:


> love this project and it's many challenges, shame some things got scrapped last minute.
> 
> the tentacle idea was cool, as it happens i stumbled upon this video..
> 
> Soft Robotics 01: Flexible Microactuator - YouTube


Very cool indeed! Very organic movements.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*GECE SX Controller Completed

*I fabbed up the GECE SX subcontroller responsible for sequencing the bulbs. With the SX tech board permanently mounted in project box with European terminal strip, it is field ready. Just need to update sequences.










I decided to use the SX tech board as the base for this controller rather than fabbing a custom PCB board. The $10 tech board comes with a SX processor socket, 5VDC regulator on board, an SX programming key port, and protoboard (not used for this project). The mounting holes made it easy to secure it to a plastic project box.










I added a 4 section european terminal strip for GECE data, 2 grounds, and a trigger input. Everything was assembled with 2-56 machine screws and nuts. I left standoff bumpers on bottom of board before securing to bottom of project box.

I then permanently hacked into the GECE 50 count string and brought out data and ground to connect to the new SX controller. Using heat shrink tubing I covered all connections and then slid a large section of heat shrink tubing to seal it all up. I will be using the stock power supply, so I just left the original green controller in line and folded back the original data line.

Here is complete set up all hooked up and running the lights. Nice and clean set up...just connect wires, plug in power supply, and system comes alive...looping the GECE sequences.










Next steps are to select from the candidate sequences and assemble/program the final show. There have been some recent changes in the project direction and the SX controller will be running asynchronous to the main controller, but I went ahead and added an external trigger port for future growth.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Main Flying Saucer Controller Completed

*I fabbed up and programmed the main controller that runs the DMX lights and plays back Audio track. System tests proved successful and it is ready for system integration with the SX controller. It is a complete turn key system... plug it in and it starts show loop.










The main controller is based on the Propeller Activity Board as shown here. It also includes an LTC485 chip to generate the DMX differential signal that will drive the dimmer pack (4 channel).










The C code programs each phase of the lighting sequences in synch with the audio playback. The SD card contains the soundtrack wav file that the propeller recites using a Wav_play library function and the built in DAC. I just hook up a amplifier speaker of my choice. I will post the program later.

The processor board is attached with #4 machine screws and standard 1/2inch nylon standoffs. The DMX connector is a chassis mount style. Holes and slots were drilled and dremel'ed out. Power supply was permanently installed and strain relief was provided by standoff posts.










The soundtrack was a combination of various alien sound effects I have been collecting for quite a while. The final soundtrack is 3 min long divided into 2 acts.

Here is a video of some snippets of the show using a mock up DMX lighting system (without GECE bulbs... that will come later). It will show you how it is hooked up. It is fairly crude, but I needed something to program with...


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Loving the build so far. Soundtrack has elements of "Forbidden Planet" in there somewhere...very fitting!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Simply awesome Brian!
I love the Theremin sound effects you incorporated into the build!!!
Super creepy 
Do you play one?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Sawtooth Jack and Bobzilla,

Thanks for the kind comments! I agree the circa 1950's alien type music is very "Theremin" oriented. I love the sound effects in Forbidden Planet and The Day The Earth Stood Still.

I don't own an actual theremin, but I have synthesizers that come pretty darn close. They are easier to play than a theremin...but not as much fun!

Stay tuned...just got back from a full up systems test at the saucer build site. Worked like a champ! Now that crew needs to do final install on the craft.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Early System Testing*

Having fabbed and programmed the main controller and the SX sub controller, it was time to hook them up for an early systems test. I successfully ran a bench top test with lighting and audio and later did the same at the team lead's full up fab site.

Timing and Synchronization - New
Edit: The main controller and the SX sub controller now run asynchronously without a coordinated trigger. This now requires careful trimming of each of the program loop timing so as to align them to some degree. Because both controllers use a crystal oscillator, the timing is very exact.

So synchronization is done by empirically trimming the sequence loops. Upon power up, each controller takes time to perform housekeeping tasks before starting main code. Each controller takes a different amount of time. This was noted as I tweaked the timing for each controller. I programmed the main controller DMX lights and audio loops first then I programmed the SX controller for GECE lights.

I am pleased to report that the timing is reliably spot on! It took some time to tune them in, but i ran a longevity test (many show loops) and after 1 hour of show looping, the routine starts exactly on cue (audio and lights together) for 20 shows (at 3 min each). In actuality the real event will run for about 4 hours. Although not expected, if there is a minor lead or lag between the two controllers at 4 hours, that's ok.

Video of Tests
Here's a video summarizing both tests and it shows some snippets of the show. The lighting is mocked up for the bench top and real lighting fixtures were used for on site testing (even though not installed). Take a look...


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Status Update - Final Fab

All the lights and controllers were delivered to the other site where my friends are busy finishing the final fab of the flying saucer. The GECE bulbs are mounted along trim, porthole lights are mounted. Controllers are housed in plastic tote up inside the saucer body. I believe all the porthole window/panels are done. Sorry no new photos at this time.

The wiper motor and controller shipment arrived and my friend is installing the "up/down" mechanism. There appears to be some issues with getting it to work properly and due to other work commitments, they may not finish it by show time. Also, there is a worry the wind will catch the dome/hatch and not close properly. So my friend is working out the kinks.

My schedule is also a bit tight right now, but plan to head over next week to see how I can help. We are still planning load in (installation of prop) a week from this Saturday.

Will keep you posted as I get reports...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've been one busy dude


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! Brian you are so talented!!! Good gosh!!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

So cool. My buddy just started experimenting with programming boards and running lights and such...of course I referred him to this thread! Awesome work!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty dang amazing Brian!
What can I say, other than WOW!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

*alien eye*



bobzilla said:


> So cool!


The sound effect were that extra touch to make the eye even more impressive.


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

*Flying Saucer Installed and Successful Opening Night

*My friends completed the install of the flying saucer at the show site (Glow - A Festival of Lights) up in a town about 35 minutes north from where I live. The ship, lights and sounds are all operational and was a huge success on opening night this last weekend.

The Flying Saucer was installed on a bluff above a Labyrinth in an area called "Area 51". The site has many bushes around the base of the saucer, so audience can't see the legs or Rocket Cone. But, the effect of its location makes it appear as if it landed on a remote hillside.

The electronics reside in a tote box situated up inside the saucer body... away from the elements. This saucer along with all the other art pieces will be on display for over a month, outside in sun and rain and wind.

The animated hatch/dome didn't get completed for this show, but, my friend tells me he plans to finish it for Halloween where they will display the saucer in their front yard.

Take a look at this composite video I shot a few days before the opening night. Pretty cool overall.






This concludes the flying saucer project. As you have seen through this set of threads, the project provided a rich environment to explore new technologies, some incorporated and others to be used in future projects. I have learned a ton and I hope you enjoyed this little journey and learned something too.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Bravo Brian!
What can I say.....wicked cool!!!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Really excellent!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Brian, this turned out fantastic! I have to admit, I was really looking forward to seeing the hand and tentacle in the footage...but I haven't given up. Maybe for Halloween? Bravo! Such a wonderful, wonderful build. It was an event!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind comments...it really was a fun project! Glad you enjoyed it.

Sorry for the delay in status. I got a bit busy with teching 2 new theater shows of late. I am both happy and sad its over. Learned a lot.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

That looks great Brian! Hope they are able to incorporate all the additional features you worked so hard on.


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Remarkable thread, do you have any more videos of the integrated system?


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

House of Darkness said:


> Remarkable thread, do you have any more videos of the integrated system?


 Thanks.

The only composite video is the one shown in this thread...
http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=838520&postcount=90

Regards,
Lightman


----------

